# Sending a broken unit back?



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

My parents' Tivo has no video and immediately lights yellow and green on one side and red on the other when it is powered on. I'm guessing this is a power suppy problem.

The unit is a Series 2, 130 series I *think* (they live an hour away so I can't always confirm these things myself), with lifetime.

I think they can send it in for around $100 and have it repaired. My question is about the upgraded HD that is in it.

I'm looking for a little "sanity check" to make sure I know how this will happen. I need to remove the upgraded HD and replace it with the original HD. Then ship it to Tivo, pay them some $$ and they will send a refurb back with the lifetime service automatically transferred. I then put the upgraded HD back in and everthing will be just like it was last week before anything went bad.

Is this correct? Anything I should concern myself with or be careful of? I want this all to go as smoothly as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Your steps are correct. I think the current charge is $149. You should be able to replace the power supply for less than this.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

funtoupgrade said:


> Your steps are correct. I think the current charge is $149. You should be able to replace the power supply for less than this.


Looks like I could get a replacement from Weaknees for $49, but I would feel a lot better about going this route if all 4 lights were on, instead of just 3. Do you think the odds are still good it is a power supply? FWIW, I just put in a new HD a few months ago after the 3 year-old upgraded HD failed.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I would bet on the power supply. I think Weaknees will take it back if it does not fix the problem. Won't hurt to ask.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

funtoupgrade said:


> I would bet on the power supply. I think Weaknees will take it back if it does not fix the problem. Won't hurt to ask.


Thanks for your responses! My father is going to try the DIY route and order a new power supply from Weeknees.

IF that isn't the solution, and we need to send this Tivo in for repair/refurb-exchange, I am guessing that I won't be able to simply put the current large HD into the new Tivo and still access the shows that are there. I originally thought I could do this easily, but I am guessing the encryption keys on the HD won't correspond to the keys on the new Tivo.

Can anyone confirm/deny that the shows on the current large HD won't be viewable IF a refurb Tivo is sent?

Thanks.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for all your help! My father just put in a replacement power supply tonight (from Weeknees) and it appears everything is working just fine now. :up: :up: :up: 

I really do appreciate collective wisdom of this site!


----------

